# What wheel brush do you use?



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

I currently use a normal detailing brush for cleaning the faces of my wheels but I find once I do the insides of the spokes it can be a bit of a pain. 

I liked the look of the meguiars side lock but obviously they are no longer available. 

I'd like something similar to the Meg's brush, so what's everyone's recommendations?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wheel woolies
Mike


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

+1 wheel woollies. I think there is a group buy on at the moment...


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wheel faces = Auto finesse hog hair brush.
Wheel inside = wheel woollies 

Job done


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Wheel faces = Auto finesse hog hair brush.
> Wheel inside = wheel woollies
> 
> Job done


^^^^^ +1 Like he said 
Woolies for between and behind the spokes and the nice big hogs hair brush for the wheel face (it's great for under the sills as well)


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Wheel woollies for the insides


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Another shout for woolies, amazing results with minimal effort.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I use a variety of Brushes, mitts and pads for wheels. I don't think one tool will fit all jobs..

I basically use Daytona Brushes, large and small. Wheel woolies, sizes depend on wheel, Swissvax wheel brush, Envy brushes and our own mitt and small pad. The small pad is great for arch edges ..


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Wheel faces = Auto finesse hog hair brush.
> Wheel inside = wheel woollies
> 
> Job done


Same here.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Wheel wooly's:thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

I just use a plain Vikan brush for my 10 spokers  are these wheel woolies any better if they are why


----------



## ken46 (Apr 20, 2010)

Think the wheel woollies are over rated....no flexibility and expensive.i do like the daytona range all be it i have only had the smaller one.
Detailing valet pro on faces, wheel woollies in behind


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

I had a feeling the woollies would be the most popular. 

I use the large EZ for the insides, it's basically a brush to do the faces of the wheels and to get into the "nooks and crannies" I'm kinda looking for. 

Anybody that doesn't use the woollies?:lol:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

I used to use wheel Woolies the sold them on, as good as they were, they just weren't for me. 

I now use a large Daytona for the insides, a small EZ brush for the small gaps and a Swissvax wheel brush for the lugs etc. I also then give a whizz around with an MF mitt.


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Wheel Woolies
Vikan long handle
VP 1" round detailing brush


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Wheel woolies


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I have two sets of wheel woolies one still bagged, i always reach for my valet pro one.

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/products/gentle-long-reach-brush.html


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

valet pro chemical resistant brush for the outside wheel woolies for the inside:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I do like the woolies but I agree with dooka. 

I tried my woollies with a c63 and even the medium struggled to get by the disc. 

Used my ez large and I done the job even by the large calipers. 

So starting to think the ez or Daytona are a better all rounder


----------



## rhinoman (Jul 9, 2013)

I use a variety including woolies, ez brush, hog air brush and a couple of others and as the others have said, it changes between our two cars and a van as they all require a slightly different technique.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Cuey always swore by his toilet brush


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wheel Woolies :thumb:
And for the front VP 1" round detailing brush


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

1" detailing brush for the faces and Meguiars Wheel Brush
Or just the Dooka Woolie Wheel Mitt if just shampooing


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

EZ Large brush as it's nice and soft and flexible and it gets right in to the tight calipers and right to the back of my alloys. for me they are the best.:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Wheel Woolies ....


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Call me a cheapo, but I use a simple soft bottle cleaning brush with long-ish handle. Works as well as a Daytona and costs a tenth (or even less) of it. You can also bend it to clean behind the spokes.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wheel woolies for me.
Waiting on the angled one to turn up and give that a go but have been really impressed with the regular ones so far.
Previous to that I used an Envy one from CYC and that was pretty decent for the price.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

wheel woolies or ez brush depending on what sort of wheels I'm cleaning


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Another for wheel woolies and just got the angled one from the group buy!


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

The Raceglaze Extra Long Wheel Brush used to be popular and are still available for less than a tenner.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

small vikan brush for me. its adequate enough for my needs, lasts ages too.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Mick said:


> small vikan brush for me. its adequate enough for my needs, lasts ages too.


I was looking at the small vikan for the outsides of the wheels, personally I don't think the woollies would help much in cleaning the fronts of my wheels.

I need something with quite long bristles to get into the corners, here's a pic of the bits I mean.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I use a wash mitt for the faces and corners like you have shown in the pic and wheel woollies for the insides job done


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Vikan, EZ long, wheel woolies, and the boars hair brushes aswell.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

wheel woolies here as well


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

Combo of megs wash mitt, small detail brushes, ez details brushes - if you choose these you will probably get more over you than on the wheel! - thinking of switching up to the wheel woolies....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Wheel Woolies for spokes and behind and a large Swissvax Style Brush for the wheel face and in the wheel nut recesses. 
I've had EZ Brushes and never felt like it was sturdy enough for the job and the flingback when pulling the brush back through, on the arm is messy but in your face and eyes is ruddy painful.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

woollies
AF Brushes 
Viking brush

I sold the Daytona on as it sprays all the crap up your arm and that really isn't for me :devil: and its flimsy imo


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Wheel Woolies and a Swissvax wheel brush for faces and wheel nuts.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

i love my wheel woolies and a small VP brush for the wheelnuts, fronts and tyre walls

i did by a EZ brush as my dads C220 merc 16" wheels stumped the WW as the disc guards are huge, its good but i hate how you get splattered in dirt


----------



## Forsaken (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm using an Asda wheel brush and Envy valeting brushes at the moment but will soon order a Ez detail Daytona.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Where does one purchase wheel woollies??


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Johnny at Zaino Europe or Polished Bliss are two that come to mind


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

asonda said:


> Where does one purchase wheel woollies??


Ultimate Finish have them for £36+p&p 
http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/uf/luxury-wheel-woolies.aspx
Polished Bliss have them for £38+p&p 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...b-wheel-woolies-cat4.html#aEFWW0001#aEFWW0001 
Elite Car Care and Clean your Car both have them for £39.95 
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/elite-wheel-woolies-3-piece-kit.php 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/wheel-woolies-wheel-brush-kit/prod_1037.html 
But if your not in a hurry to get them, keep an eye out on here for a group buy (Johny at Zaino is the guy to ask, he's the woolies guy). One was on a few days ago and they are really worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

svended said:


> Ultimate Finish have them for £36+p&p
> http://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/uf/luxury-wheel-woolies.aspx
> Polished Bliss have them for £38+p&p
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...b-wheel-woolies-cat4.html#aEFWW0001#aEFWW0001
> ...


Polished bliss is free postage mate!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Leebo310 said:


> Polished bliss is free postage mate!


Cheers mate. I was going to look up the postage rates but to find them I'd of had to go through the order thing, etc... 
Its also worth while checking to see if any of the retailers have a discount code. :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^ Worth checking out the group buy JonnyO did, he may have a set left.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=329771&page=3


----------



## Otto (Feb 2, 2013)

DOBE,

I would echo what people have already said about the large EZ Detail brush. It has a long handle which is good for cleaning the insides. The long bristles mean you can clean larger areas quicker and you can even use for the faces if you wish. 

I also use a VP 1inch brush for faces and nuts. 

A black vikan wheel brush is used for those with small caliper gaps and/or close spokes. The green and red version is too stiff bristled I think so go with black. 

And finally I have a dedicated wheel mitt for general use but is good when your hand can fit in places or grabbing behind a spoke etc. 

All in for approx 30quid
EZ - 15
VP - 3
Black vikan - 7
Mitt - 5

That's 6 quid cheaper than wheel woollies and I'm confident you won't need any additional kit to clean 99% of wheels.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Leebo310 said:


> Polished bliss is free postage mate!


So is Ultimate Finish on orders over £29.95 :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

mike41 said:


> So is Ultimate Finish on orders over £29.95 :thumb:
> 
> Mike


Oh ffs, why did you have to tell me that mate?!? Thats now another shop that I'll be spending yet more money in! :-D


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I use a range of Envy brushes for the tyres, faces & around the wheel bolts, E-Z detail brush for the inner wheel & a vikran brush for the arches


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> I do like the woolies but I agree with dooka.
> 
> I tried my woollies with a c63 and even the medium struggled to get by the disc.
> 
> ...


After reading this thread I got the 3x wheel woolie set, well for me I wish I hadn't in the 2 cars I only the med fits in 2x rear wheels the other large woolie doesn't fit any of the wheels and the small brush is great but handle too short.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Re above think ez detail small and large should fit through/around discs - just now trying to find cheapest ..


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Vikran brush for front of alloys and Daytona brush for everything else


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I had a vikan brush for about ten years fantastic but not long enough, will be getting a replacement as handle/shaft snapped off


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Wheel woolies and a mini ez brush.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

wash mitt if i use a bucket with car shampoo

small detailing brushes for the outer edges of the rim, and bits harder to get at

megs ultra safe wheel brush for cleaning the wheel barrel

bog standard cheap wheel brush for cleaning in between the spokes

toothbrush for where the nuts go


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

another for woolies, great for narrow spokes and behind calipers


----------

